# tectonics exhaust



## ASB08 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am considering this exhaust. Anybody ever had one? BTW its for a mk2 GTI 8v. heres the link
http://www.ngpracing.com/store...=3364

thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 85mkIIGOLF (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (ASB08)*

i heard bad things about the dynomax muffler rusting out real quick. i have the techtonics exhaust with a magnaflow in my 92 gti 8v and it sounds awesome. i got it from Peter at thescirocco.com for $270 shipped to my door. Peter is an awesome guy to deal with i recommend getting it from him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kawi6rr (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (85mkIIGOLF)*

How do those sound? I'm not to fond of those loud twingy rattly sounding exhausts but was considering buying the techtronics one for my 92 jetta.


----------



## ASB08 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (85mkIIGOLF)*

Also I would like to add that I am looking for an exhaust that is not terribly loud. This car is my fun car/occasional commuter driver. Is this tectonics exhaust that I am thinking about getting extremely loud?


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (ASB08)*

i have a tt catback on my fox and it has a dynomax muffler and no rust problems yet
sounds great not to loud


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*

I've gone through a few dynomax mufflers. They are crap, They sound nice at first but get louder pretty quick. Mine is rattling again after 50k miles. They used to be cheap to replace but are a PIA to change due to the crimping type muffler U clamps.
I've had no external rust problems here in SoCal but something always comes loose and rattles inside.
I just have a 2" system so I didn't have many options direct from TT for mufflers.
I found a Magnaflow that will fit for only $20 more than the Dynomax and is SS and fully welded.


----------



## twinair (May 12, 2008)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (ASB08)*

Go with a Borla muffler. The sound is incredible and if you go with stainless steel you won't have to worry about rust. It costs more but worth it in the long run.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (twinair)*

2X & 3X on the TT stainless (dual resonator) and a Borla. 
Have been running a 55 mm with a MkIV hi flow cat and the "street header" TT no longer sells.
Excellent flow, very good sound that won't get you pulled over and will make it through MA inspection. The header didn't steal much on the bottom side and opened up the top well.


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

i run the TT dual down pipes into their 2.25 cat back exhaust with one resonator and a borla. I love it man, never had a problem and the sound i like better than any other i've ever heard. Really well engineered and built. Simple bolt on action, well worth the money. Borla FTW!


----------



## The Horak (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (85mkIIGOLF)*

the Techtonics site claims a lifetime warranty on the Walker DynoMax exhaust. I just bought an aluminum cat-back for my 92 8v about 20 min ago. The way I see it, If it craps out early, its under warranty. In 3-5 yrs, if the aluminum starts showing age, I buy another and match the money I'd spend for the stainless. Also, Borla seems to be generally louder, as it seems with most more-expensive systems. Personally, the quieter, the better. CAN'T WAIT FOR MY SYSTEM TO COME IN! I'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (The Horak)*

I got the tectonics catback with dynomax for my fox.
Honestly, it's too loud. Drones too much. Sounds louder than when I lost the back muffler on the stock system.
Sure it seems to flow like crazy though.

Maybe it's just because I just got an 85 jetta gli with the stock exhaust system still. Gotta love california!! No rust at all. Absolutely dead silent. No droning. 10:1 ht motor in the jetta makes it faster on stock exhaust than fox 8:1 with tectonics


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (GDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GDR* »_I've gone through a few dynomax mufflers. They are crap, They sound nice at first but get louder pretty quick. Mine is rattling again after 50k miles. They used to be cheap to replace but are a PIA to change due to the crimping type muffler U clamps.
I've had no external rust problems here in SoCal but something always comes loose and rattles inside.
I just have a 2" system so I didn't have many options direct from TT for mufflers.
I found a Magnaflow that will fit for only $20 more than the Dynomax and is SS and fully welded.


Heres a update.
I got the Magnaflow on yesterday and already did a 100 mile round trip. 
Just finished ordering another Dynomax 17762 from amazon for 44 shipped.
Can't wait to get that Magnaflow off








That thing is loud. Too loud for this old man. Gets loud pretty quick too with little throttle .
I checked the receipt for my last dynomax super turbo and it was exactly 2 yrs and 40,000 miles.Theres not a rust problem for me just something comes loose inside and sounds like pebbles rattling around there. 
After I get the new one I'll try to warranty the old one for next year. I'll just change then every year like injector O rings







Should be pretty easy then.

Almost new 2" Magnaflow $50 shipped


----------



## streetwhore91 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (twinair)*

Techtonics tuning exhaust sounds great, not too racey. You can get it direct through their site. 


_Modified by streetwhore91 at 7:38 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## snowj420 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (ASB08)*

the 2.25" (or is it 2.5?) tt w/ dynomax is a good cheap option.
i've got one on my 91 8v gti w/ stock downpipe and it's pretty loud. you can mos def hear me coming down the street. i don't have a lot of upgrades, so people hear the exhaust and want to challenge but with probably no more than 115hp, i really can't answer the call.
i'm not sure as to how long that it's been on that car as i've only owned it 2 years. it's seems to be holding in alright, it's a bit loose though and moves.
i've got the same exhaust on my 87 16v w/ headers and it's much more quiet. the 87 has been parked out back (the engine is going in the 91 at some point here) and it seems to be getting pretty rusty despite not being subjected to daily use and abused by the salt that winter kills our cars with.
maybe they made them better before i bought the new one for the 87 idk. for about 2hundy you can't beat it. definetly lots of flow.


----------



## snowj420 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: tectonics exhaust (snowj420)*

here's what the exhaust sounds like. the change in audio is when i am getting audio from under the hood (you can still hear the exhaust loud and clear)




if that doesn't work go to the link- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIzpxLtg_Q0


----------

